# New Member



## Zalachenko777 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey everyone,

  I'm obviously the new guy on the block and I haven't used forum since high school. So I'm a little but rusty on how everything works, but I'm sure it isn't too hard to figure out! Ha

  To be honesty I have joined this forum because I am looking to stay informed with new topics about bodybuilding/Gear. I am also very interested in Paxton pharmaceuticals.

  A little about me? I'm currently working at level 1 trauma center in the ER as lab tech/phlebotomist. I have about 2 years left until I can apply to medical school. I am currently an Exercise Science major with minor in Chemistry... I also like to lift haha


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Zalachenko777 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 7, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Dude i'm new here too, Welcome.


----------



## Zalachenko777 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

